# Any small inexpensive Mills?



## duhiliketolick (Apr 11, 2009)

Is there anywhere to find a small mill to crush boards etc?


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 17, 2009)

Try a dolly pot on ebay $35.00
or there is a sample mill from keeneseng.com for around a grand US


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 17, 2009)

You can always try the old trusty "Universal 500" from the Universal Trading Company.

I've grinded everthing from cat material , ores, and even rocks with it.

Oh yea, did I mention it also grinds coffee, nuts, grain, cereal, and corn.

Cheap too.



Mark


----------



## glorycloud (Apr 18, 2009)

Very funny Mark. I actually googled your "device". :lol:


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 20, 2009)

If it works and, it ain't broke, ... then don't fix it!  

Mark


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, grind me a pound will ya.....

Actually, I have several of those, but never thought about using them for that....hmmm


----------



## markqf1 (Apr 20, 2009)

Give it a shot Randy and, tell me if i'm wrong.  

Mark


----------



## EVO-AU (Apr 22, 2009)

Megan has a set of plans for a ball mill. I haven't purchased the plans, but I saw one built from her plans at a garage sale. The fellow there said he built it from her plans. Looked efficient to me. But, you know, there are plans and info abounding on the net. Look around. Phill

By the way Randy, any new results yet ?


----------



## 61 silverman (Jul 8, 2009)

Hi All, If the universal 500 is the NUT grinder that is also available from action mining in Sandy Or. It does work well as long as the material fed into it has allready been crushed to less than 1/4 " screening.. I will have to take a couple pictures of the way I have mine set up with a screening box.. You can probably find this item on FEE-BAY for less than I paid but I got it in my hands no waiting..My screen box seperates the material to 1/8 th inch - then the grinder has no problems and I don't have too run most of it more than twice for a flour like powder.. My screen box is 2x4's w/ roof vent screen as the screen.. Mark


----------

